# Enough room?



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

i was wondering if four feet by four feet would be enough to would about 16 birds. It will be about 6 feet tall. with a tall roof. 

if it is enough room is it ok for the pigeons to fly above into the roof, which is about four feet or less high.

-maine123


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

4 x 4 x 6 / 15 = 6.4 

so if i did the math right that would house 6 pigeons


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Four feet square seems a bit tight for that amount. If they were all on the floor at the same time, there would be one pigeon for every square foot.

Pidgey


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

How many square feet does each pigeon need?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i have seen birds kept in tight condition but this is too tight.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

ok, thanks for the input.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

maine123 said:


> i was wondering if four feet by four feet would be enough to would about 16 birds. It will be about 6 feet tall. with a tall roof.
> 
> if it is enough room is it ok for the pigeons to fly above into the roof, which is about four feet or less high.
> 
> -maine123


I must agree with the other's answers. That many birds in that tight of an area would only result in unhappy and perhaps sick birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for info.


----------

